# Ginger 9 year old male cat looking for a new home



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Just seen a post on a local site - a friendly 9 year old ginger male cat (indoor cat) is in need of a new home. Same old story - owner is moving and can't take him too.....and in the words of the 'owner' "have to get rid of him". Also, best suited to a house with no young children, as their kids were mean to him when younger!!! . Can anyone offer this beautiful boy a home? He is neutered and vaccinated. Location is Swindon, Wiltshire.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Ginge is still looking for his new home....


----------



## Harri (Apr 15, 2013)

What a lovely boy. Ginger cats are so cute. I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Do they know what he is like with other cats? Also have they got some kind of deadline they want him gone by :001_unsure:
We can help spread the word and try to find him a forever home or at least rescue/foster if it gets to the point that they move and threaten to turf him out.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

He currently lives with another cat so I'm guessing he's fine with other cats, but he hasn't ever lived with a dog. As for deadlines - I think they just need to rehome as soon as possible - the owner has spilt with partner and having to move house and finances are tight so he can't afford to keep both cats. The other cat has health issues so he's keeping that one (thankfully!). I worry about Ginge going into a rescue because of his age - what the the chances of him being rehomed realistically :001_unsure:. 
Thankyou for helping spread the word for Ginge anyway - he is a very loving and friendly boy so I'm sure he would make a great pet. Oh, just remembered - he can't be placed with young children as he's likely to be scared of them due to past experience . Thanks again.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> He currently lives with another cat so I'm guessing he's fine with other cats, but he hasn't ever lived with a dog. As for deadlines - I think they just need to rehome as soon as possible - the owner has spilt with partner and having to move house and finances are tight so he can't afford to keep both cats. The other cat has health issues so he's keeping that one (thankfully!). I worry about Ginge going into a rescue because of his age - what the the chances of him being rehomed realistically :001_unsure:.
> Thankyou for helping spread the word for Ginge anyway - he is a very loving and friendly boy so I'm sure he would make a great pet. Oh, just remembered - he can't be placed with young children as he's likely to be scared of them due to past experience . Thanks again.


We were wondering about whether to get another indoor cat but I we are planning on hatching out some bambinos in the next few years so our house would not be his idea of a dream come true. Him not being black will help mitigate for his age. People seem to like ginger cats.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

fierceabby said:


> We were wondering about whether to get another indoor cat but I we are planning on hatching out some bambinos in the next few years so our house would not be his idea of a dream come true. Him not being black will help mitigate for his age. People seem to like ginger cats.


I have a 3 year old son and one on the way, so my home isn't ideal either. I'll keep trying to find this boy his forever home - rescue is a last resort! I already feel attached to this boy even though I've never even met him, so really want this best for him.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Ginge is still looking for his forever home.....


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Here's another pic of the gorgeous boy..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations on the human baby when he/she arrives. xxx

Shame this boy is still looking for a home, thought he would have found one by now, i will put him on my list and show potential new owners, see if that works. xx


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks CC...it still hasn't really sank in that there'll be a new human baby in the family in October! 

Thanks for putting Ginge on your list, fingers crossed someone falls in love with him! He does look like a snuggle bug! If it wasn't for the fact he can't be homed with young children, I think I would have sneaked him home by now!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ginge is a gorgeous looking boy :001_wub: really hope he finds a forever home really soon.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Handsome Ginge is still looking for a new home. Anyone??


----------

